# New to Anxiety



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, ive always thought my whole problem was anxiety related. I went though every upper gi test and everything was fine. Went though all the tests again at one of the best hospital cuz i still wasnt better. Still every test came back fine.Well my dad started to get the same things i was getting only worse. Well our gp finally figured it was anxiety and sent him to a thearapist. he found that he had anxiety and depression. well my syptoms started to get worse and my dad figured it was like him anxiety. SO i am now going to a thearapist. Ive only been 2 times so far. Hedoesnt think i need meds and i am taking a personality test tomorrow to see ifi also have depression on top of it. Im only 22 and struggling to get though school. i had a test today and could go in the school because i was having a major attack.My symtoms areClamy cold feelinghands sweatheart racinglightheadednauseaheadachshaky feelingnervous feeling troughout my bodyi cry for no reason when asked how i feel and i feel like crying alot and many more i cant think of right nowI guess im just wondering if this is anxiety and why i would develope it and if you think i should be on meds. I think i do and tomorrow at my appointment will talk to him about it. SOrry this is so long. Im in midst of an attack and need to keep my mind off it.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I am going through the same thing- I'm in my 20s too. I am currently trying to research methods to calm myself down before resorting to asking for anti-anxiety pills. I find the best method to zone out on an object nearby or think of a positive memory about something. The key seems to be to distract yourself somehow!


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thank you for the reply. I have breathing that i do that calms me down but when im in class or out and about in public sometimes i cant seem to get my self to relax. I try to keep my mind on something else and my boyfriend trys to keep me distracted from the attack but it just doesnt seem to work. Im usally fine at home, i can calm down quite easy.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I almost had an attack tonight (see my neighbors anxiety post) but what I did was close my eyes and listened to some relaxing music and it brought me back to reality. I just immersed myself into the song, listening to every instrument and everything and it somehow relaxed me. I can also relate to the crying feeling. You know what I've been doing? If I feel the urge and I'm at home then I just let myself cry. I think part of the anxiety is trying to force your emotions down and keep them bottled up. It's also the frustration of feeling like you're out of control. Like I said- I'm trying to cope with it naturally before taking meds. Struggling to get through school can definitely cause anxiety! Also remember that you are in fact in control. The same way you mentally brought on the attack, you can make it go away.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Melanie,You have the classic signs of a panic/anxiety attack. (see list below) I had them in my late 20s and all the breathing and relaxation techniques did not work until I got the anxiety under control through medication. After that I knew I could stop an attack with a pill, so I had the strength to learn how to deal with them. I'd suggest a visit to a psychiatrist to discuss your options. If you let this go on too long, you'll start to avoid situations that make you feel anxious and then you can start to become isolated. Take care...list belowAnxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Pain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothache


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks for the replys. I tend to have my attacks when im not at home to listen to music. I really get them alot at school or on the way to school. but when im at home and feel one comming on i do the breathing and i watch tv to keep my mind occupied.. I will try the music too. I had my 3rd appointment with my therapist today and he thinks i should take a semester of school off to get myself more relaxed. Hes not sure if i should go on medication yet due to some stomach troubles that i actually think are due to the anxiety but next week we are going to talk about that more. He also thinks that they then are used as a crutch,but i will go that route if the relaxation and breathing doesnt work well enough. Im not afraid to go anywhere. I just leave when i feel my attacks comming on and go some place quiet and try to relax. thanks again


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Melanie,If you are seeing a therapist, he or she may have only limited knowledge of medication since they are not a doctor. A psychiatrist is a doctor and would be the person to talk to about medication. I think any therapist that dismisses medication as "a crutch" needs to read the new findings that say therapy alone does not solve many problems, medication alone seems to do a good job, and a combination of the two can be excellent since the meds relieve the physical symptoms and the therapy helps a person change the way they perceive and react to things so they can eventually cope without physical problems. I'm concerned when you say you're not afraid to go anywhere but then say "I just leave when I feel my attacks coming on..." I hope this does not eventually lead you to avoid situations like I did...restaurants, parties etc. I wish you the best.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, well i went to my regular doc today due to sore throat and my dad told me to aske him about xanax. Well i did and he agreed that i should have it and just take it as needed. Just knowing that i have this pill to take makes it better. When i say leave i really meant at school. If i start to panic in class i get up and walk around the hall and if that doesnt help i totally leave school. I tend to only avoid situation if its with people i dont like or a restuarant that may not agree with my tummy. Thank for the input


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Keep us posted. I am interested in the "take it as needed" dosage. How do they start you on it and how quickly do you notice a change?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

well i havent taken it yet due to being on some allegra d.i looked it up in my pill book and you cant take antihistamines with xanax, it causes some horrid side affects. Nice to know. My dad is also on the as needed route and when he feels symptoms comming on he pops and it just kicks right in and relaxes him right away. I havent taken the allegra in a day now. Thankfully i have had a really bad attack. I think though at the moment i need it. but im staying home all day anyways so i may just try to fight it on my own. but the doseage is .25 3x a day or as needed. Ill let you know how quck it works for me.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

well i took my first xanax pill and it knocked me out cold. Within maybe 15 mins of taking it i was sleeping on the couch. When i woke up i still had the nervous feeling so i dont know. My dad said next time to only take half a pill. I will try that so hopefully it wont knock me out. Thankfully i was home and not as school or something


----------



## Lori Beth (Jun 30, 2004)

I too am new to anxiety and quite frankly have been in denial about the whole idea for some time. For me my anxiety is coming from worry...the "what if's"...what if I'm out in public and have a stomach attack and can't find a washroom in time. My doctor gave me ativan...he said if I start to feel panicked I can take one but he said a lot of his patients just carry them around and knowing they have the pills on hand will feel better and avoid the panic attack all together. I tried that this weekend and it helped so I'm going to keep carrying them with me. Also ativan doesn't make me tired.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Well heres an update. Xanax works wonders for me i take 1/2 a pill and it works great. Doesnt last very long but just take the other half if i need to a few hours later. I booted my therapist and got a new one.he told me i did it for attention and i totally didnt agree with him.Lori,yeah it is great knowing that you have the meds to take when you need them. I know struggle but get myslef to do more things.


----------

